# Diesel Corona



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I smoked a Diesel last weekend and i want more. It was the same blend as the unholy Cocktail but in a corona size. I love the UC but the corona has knocked it of it's place on top of the mountain. I don't see them on CI or cigar.com Does anyone know where i can get more?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

looks like they are only sold in samplers.

the clown car corona sampler has them.. not sure what others do


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

well that sucks, i don't want any of the other cigars, i just want the diesel.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Mr_mich said:


> I smoked a Diesel last weekend and i want more. It was the same blend as the unholy Cocktail but in a corona size. I love the UC but the corona has knocked it of it's place on top of the mountain. I don't see them on CI or cigar.com Does anyone know where i can get more?


Oh that would be lovely! My notes in my journal in review of the Diesel even says, "nice stick, I wish they made a corona version of it."


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Call the reps at CI and tell them they need to offer these in bundles or boxes. If there's enough demand, I'm sure we'll see them available at some point. maybe they'll even be able to help you out now somehow. Can't hurt to find out.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive been thinking about getting that clown car sampler for the Diesel Coronas too. However the other, especially the puros looks good to me too. 

Anyway I saw something about Armada coronas, apparently you can get them by email only. So I emailed CI and also asked about the Diesel corona. What they said was for now they are only available in a sampler. But people have asked about them and put me on a list of people that asked about it, so maybe they will eventually actually sell them separate. Also there are 3 samplers on Cigar that have the Diesel Corona in it too as they monthly employee cigar suggestion they do was coronas. One of the people suggested the Diesel corona. I guess "good on you" for recommending a cigar that actually isn't available, but that's a different story lol.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe if we get enough people on here that could do a special run for us? Id be in for that for sure


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> I smoked a Diesel last weekend and i want more. It was the same blend as the unholy Cocktail but in a corona size. I love the UC but the corona has knocked it of it's place on top of the mountain. I don't see them on CI or cigar.com Does anyone know where i can get more?


.....I have only seen them in the Clown Car Corona Sampler or 8 Angry Corona Sampler. They are excellent, the regular line and the Unlimited Corona

Clown Car Corona Sampler - Cigars International
Diesel - Cigar.com


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Samplers
They have 3 of these, that the one with 3 each, there's one withs 2 each and one each too. The "experts" picks.


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Did you try emailing [email protected]? I've seen a few people that got Armada coronas from them so they might be able to help you with the Diesel.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I have gone through a few of these Clown Car samplers and I have to say that it is a pretty darn good sampler, not just the Diesel.

The Puro Authentico is excellent, the LHC Core is very good, robust and tasty (although 50% of them seem to have a kinda tight draw). About half the AAAs were fantastic and half were very harsh. They probably just need to rest a bit. The surprise of the pack is Morro Castle. Almost reminded me of a DPG Black with it's spiciness. Very up-front flavor if you're into that kind of thing. But Beware! The cap isn't applied that well and they tend to unravel if you aren't careful (and sometimes even if you are careful!). 

The only one I didn't care for was the 1844 Barber Pole. Didn't have much flavor to me. I will save some of those for later. 

Overall a very nice deal, even at the retail price of just slightly under $3/stick. 

LOVE ME SOME CORONAS! 5x42 baby!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll have to give a +1 to the Clown Car sampler. I always thought some of those blends would be great in a corona and the ones I've smoked have been. I've been wanting to try the MOW PA for some time now and it did not disappoint. I might be smoking the 5 Vegas AAA corona tonight, since I am a huge fan of the regular sized ones and am super curious if it translates well in the smaller format.

I got the sampler when it was a daily deal for $25, but even at the normal $35, it's a pretty good deal; less than three bucks a stick.


----------



## kombat96 (Dec 22, 2011)

samplers are nice, not a fan of the diesels either


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I will have to call them and get on the list too. I have nothing against samplers they are a great way to try many different cigars. Then when i find one i love i want to get a box.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

A Diesel in a Corona, that sounds real potent.

I think it will be a hit. A lot of the Diesel goodness comes from it's real tasty wrapper methinks.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

....the DIESEL 5x42 was a great tasting smoke. Looks like they are catering to the fat stick crowd. Just was at CI on Joe's Jam the new DIESEL STOUT (6" x 60), 10 for $39.99. Hurry while the Jam lasts. Lots of flavor for sure.

Diesel hails from Nicaragua and combines aged Nicaraguan long-leaf ligeros grown from Cuban seeds with a beautiful Pennsylvania Broadleaf wrapper. This combination promotes a unique flavor not found in other full-bodied maduros - it's rich and super-chewy with a spicy-sweetness that's just plain delicious. The long-fillers within issue a bold series of oak and hearty spices, complementing the deep, earthy core quite nicely. 

Enter the Stout. This limited production vitola was only available in samplers, but Joe just received a very small amount from Tabacalera Fernandez. A chance for Diesel Stout to shine on its own. Weighing in at a....uh....stout 6"x60, this Super Toro is booming with even more of this big league flavors you've come to know and love from Diesel.
10 Cigars (reg.$90.00) In Stock $39.99


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Interesting, but this is 180 degrees opposite of why I'd like to see a diesel corona. But on the bright side, if the stout was previously only offered in a sampler, maybe with enough demand we'll see some corona 10 packs pop up on the jam, or better yet, bundles at CI.



rah0785 said:


> ....the DIESEL 5x42 was a great tasting smoke. Looks like they are catering to the fat stick crowd. Just was at CI on Joe's Jam the new DIESEL STOUT (6" x 60), 10 for $39.99. Hurry while the Jam lasts. Lots of flavor for sure.
> 
> Diesel hails from Nicaragua and combines aged Nicaraguan long-leaf ligeros grown from Cuban seeds with a beautiful Pennsylvania Broadleaf wrapper. This combination promotes a unique flavor not found in other full-bodied maduros - it's rich and super-chewy with a spicy-sweetness that's just plain delicious. The long-fillers within issue a bold series of oak and hearty spices, complementing the deep, earthy core quite nicely.
> 
> ...


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I see that they had the 5 Vegas AAA corona on the jam today 10/$25. That's a pretty good deal. I might have bought some more to age if I had caught it!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

got an email back today telling me they only have it in samplers, no update if they will be coming out in boxes or not. I was hoping to get lucky, but no cigar. literaly


----------



## Alex Svenson (Jan 18, 2008)

The Diesel corona and the MOW Ruination Corona are indeed being produced. In fact, the Diesel Corona should be in stock sometime this week as they shipped from Nicaragua a week or two ago. I will need to double check. It will not be in a box nor will it be advertised or sold online or in the catalog. We actually just bought a bunch for the office as we love them like you guys but then we started getting tons of emails. If you want to scoop some up, you can snag them by contacting your Cigar.com rep. If you don't have, you can email [email protected] to have one assigned to your account. Also, be on the lookout for a Diesel Double Perfecto 6 x 60 sometime in the future!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I just love it when the manufacturer or in this case, the chief merchant of cigar.com chimes in here on puff :thumb:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> I just love it when the manufacturer or in this case, the chief merchant of cigar.com chimes in here on puff :thumb:


reason 999,999 I love this site!! (I keep finding more, just the most recent count)


----------

